# Tampons - A Man's Best Friend



## Mainzer (Nov 10, 2012)

*A couple of interesting links on the utility of tampons....beyond what you might otherwise expect!*

Yes, That?s a Tampon in My Mouth: The Swiss Army Survival Tampon - 10 Survival Uses | The Art of Manliness

Edited out one link: The article, in the link, was no longer there when I checked it.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

Do they come in flavors ??
Cherry?
JK......

We keep them in the fire-starter kit
and the wrappers are excellent for
keeping them dry for lighting.


----------



## Condor (Dec 26, 2012)

I'd have to question several uses he has listed. I confirmed with the manufacturer of several brands of tampons, that they do contain an anti-coagulant. This ingredient promotes blood flow. I don't think I'd put that in or on a wound that I was trying to make stop nor would I want to drink water being filtered by it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Someone knows what I know


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

That's a good point Condor.

They are great for fire-starters though.
[And, something is just weird about
putting them in your mouth......but that's
prolly "just a guy thing" , as my wife would say !]


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Tampons are one of those things that Keyboard Commandos love to talk about, but really are very much over blown. Yes, Navy SEALs and other cool guy units used them back in Vietnam. Bandages, treatments, coagulants, and medical tech in general has come a long, long way since Vietnam. Bandages are easily available that do the job people recommend the tampon for much, much better, and sometimes for not much cost.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't carry tampons, but I have had some occasions to be the first car on a nasty car wreck or three. My weapon of choice? HUGGIES AND PAMPERS!

If you have ever seen a diaper soak up pee, then you know it can hold a lot.
They have a non-stick surface that keeps them from drying on the wound.
They cover a LOT of real estate.
No anticoagulents.
Elastic edges keep them against the body as it flexes and moves.

Two times when the first responders showed up they said, "Who is the guy handing out papmers?" When the crowd pointed me out, I got a universal thumbs up from the firemen and police. I don't know that I would use a tampon, but I keep a bunch of diapers in the bag.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i would wonder about toxic shock syndrome...
what are the signs, how to over come that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If you think I am going to take away from Wife's tampon stash, you are more than just nuts....


----------



## Fumbles (Jan 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> If you think I am going to take away from Wife's tampon stash, you are more than just nuts....


Ha...funny....but you are absolutely right! I hate that I often get sent to go buy them when she is out. I mean I do it...man up and all......but hey..... plan ahead dahlin'! It's not like you don't know it's coming.

The Huggies/Pampers thing is a thought. Those suckers have never ceased to amaze me how much they hold.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

Denton said:


> If you think I am going to take away from Wife's tampon stash, you are more than just nuts....


Wrappers and all, they are priceless for 
your fire starting kit.

I just go buy them.....

One day I put a box on the counter, and as usual, no one says anything.
Sometimes the ladies just have a weird look....but more like [he must be embarrassed].
My wife was standing there too.....we are both grey-haired....
I said...as she picked it up to scan....."my wife said I needed a box today 
because I was grumpy"......
It was funny....guess you had to be there....


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

This is a good information.


----------



## Randywag (Nov 29, 2012)

That blow dart option I would have never thought of. That's pretty cool and a great idea


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Fumbles said:


> Ha...funny....but you are absolutely right! I hate that I often get sent to go buy them when she is out. I mean I do it...man up and all......but hey..... plan ahead dahlin'! It's not like you don't know it's coming.
> 
> The Huggies/Pampers thing is a thought. Those suckers have never ceased to amaze me how much they hold.


You and Ozo missed my point.
I don't mind buying them. What do I care. I used to buy clear nail polish back when I worked for Sikorsky. A coat of it over ident labels kept them from pealing off. Anyone dumb enough to think these sort of items are for me have the problem and not me! :-D

No, what I meant was that I am not going to squander items she wants/needs for other uses. I am prepared for everything from water filtration/purification to fire starting. Wifey's tampons are for _her_ use!
you know the old saying; when mamma ain't happy, nobody ain't happy! :?


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

" Ozo missed my point."---denton

I didn't miss it....really......
I didn't think you were chicken to buy them......

I thought you were chicken to take them from your wife.....
at a time when she needed them....
[I just didn't think necessary to say it]
There were times past......I wouldn't get near my wife on her 'moon'.

We are past the point of their 'intended' use at our home.....

But think about this......
If you bought your own tampons......
you would just have something else in common you could share !!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That thar's funny, I don't care what _anyone_ says!


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

I will frolick and sashay down the isle with a case in hand!!! And swish on out da door.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Sorry...Topic mad me chuckle lol


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

I stumbled on to a couple of sites that recommend them and feminine pads, not only for their intended use, but using tampons for probing and cleaning gun shot wounds and pads for bandages. Now for the art of putting my foot in my mouth, which I'm generally good at, I spent several weeks, on two different occasions using feminine pads as bandages on large slow healing wounds. After my second bypass graft in 2005. I had the main artery exposed in the groin area in case of emergency need for hook up to a heart lung machine. In the process the surgeon cut open a lymph gland. Between the bleeding and the lymph fluid I was a mess. First trip to the doctor after the surgery, he suggested the pads until the wound healed. The hospital bandages supplied were not working. I some what understand the horror of accidents. They are on the shopping list for the next trip to the commissary. I do remember getting a funny look from a lady shopper at Wally World when shopping for a follow on supply when I said to the wife, "No, not those, thy're to thick for me.


----------



## Condor (Dec 26, 2012)

9UC said:


> I stumbled on to a couple of sites that recommend them and feminine pads, not only for their intended use, but using tampons for probing and cleaning gun shot wounds and pads for bandages.


It's never a good idea to put foreign objects into a wound. There is debris in there already that needs to be taken out. Wound debridment is critical in order for proper wound closure and to keep it from being infected. Even hemostatic agents like QuikClot and Celox have to be removed. In a majority of cases, direct pressure on a wound using a large, preferably sterile dressing is more than sufficient to stem blood flow.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I just make sure to always carry a clean bandana . That will work for a tourniquet or a pressure bandage. It can be worn on the forehead to keep the sweat out of your eyes, worn on top of the head to keep fiberglass dust out of your hair,be used as a mask like "Josey Wales", and you can even blow your nose in it to prevent the lumberjacking issue.

I never carry a white one because I ain't flying the white flag.

I don't use condoms on my muzzle either, balloons are much cheaper and keep the rain and snow out just fine.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

This post reminds me of Larry the Cable Guy!

Nascar Kotex Cup


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Def rightt!!!


----------

